# AutoGlym Aqua Wax



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

bought this a while ago but never really used it

today i had the car due at Skoda for its service, and i like to take em a clean car, i feel it gets treated better

anyway, my time at the weekend was very limited, managed to wash it and was planning a lime prime followed by diamond white, but it was raining on and off, only light drizzle but enough to be a problem, it was also going dark

aqua wax was my only choice really, nothing else would cope with the rain or give me results in the time i had or conditions, on it went, buffed it off, darkness fell

next day its really sunny so i go out to the car to hoover it before the service, and jesus was the shine good  i could see all the metallic flecks in my paint stand out in the sun

basically the point im making is that if you need results fast, like its going dark, and especially if rain is a threat, crack out the aqua wax, and it rained this morning before i set off to Skoda, the beading from a spray on product was insane, no doubt it wont last, but it looked good this morning and the service guy at Skoda commented that my car was immaculate


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

i bought ag aqua wax yesterday for the first time and cannot wait to get a dry -ish day to try it for the 1st time


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

I have this in my stock as it's a must have for me, if using i wash as usual then pat dry with drying towel and that leaves just enough water on the car to enable the wax to dry the rest of the car and buff off properly good product and leaves a good finish and smells nice


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

I like this stuff, it's not bad for how much it is!! and two microfibers to!!

Smells amazing as well!


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I use it after every wash, and it will last, it has carnuaba wax in it, its a proper wax. Treat it as a top up wax and its great.


----------



## ITS MEE PB77 (Aug 30, 2010)

I use it on new car prep it brilliant for dark colours and with the build-up on your 1st cloth it mints the door shuts too


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I use it also, and it's always used after a wash as a top up wax. Brilliant stuff, and good price at most places.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Might have to get myself some of this!


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Get a 5L trade container, cheap enough and use it with the AG trade spray bottle, it mists on instead of squirting on with the retail bottle, you get better coverage and use very little product. I get about 30/40 cars done with 350ml of it.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

BRUN said:


> the beading from a spray on product was insane, no doubt it wont last


I think you'll be surprised just how durable it is, so long as you don't start throwing TFR at it.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Agreed - it's nice kit. Even nicer when Halfords were doing it BOGOF, 2 bottles and 4 microfibres for £12.99.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

And in my experience with it, it's a case of less is more.

Really great product!


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Russ and his BM said:


> And in my experience with it, it's a case of less is more.
> 
> Really great product!


Yes, over apply and it is difficult to buff up. Just a light mist, so it lasts ages too.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Autoglym UK said:


> I think you'll be surprised just how durable it is, so long as you don't start throwing TFR at it.


nope, i only ever use Autoglym shampoo now since it was reformulated, im now a big fan of it, didnt like it at all before the reformulation


----------



## joshb (Sep 26, 2010)

im a big fan of aqua wax, ive used it a few times now on a few cars it gives a really nice shine


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

VinnyTGM said:


> Get a 5L trade container, cheap enough and use it with the AG trade spray bottle, it mists on instead of squirting on with the retail bottle, you get better coverage and use very little product. I get about 30/40 cars done with 350ml of it.


+1 :thumb:



Jai said:


> Might have to get myself some of this!


might have a spare 500ml bottle coming up in the sales section if your interested in trying.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

How does it compare to AS Aquawax?

Sample ??


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Showshine said:


> How does it compare to AS Aquawax?
> 
> Sample ??


I have some for sale here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=191891&highlight=aqua+wax+sample


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

iv got this ready in the shed  il be using it on the next wash, cant wait.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

I use it as drying aid on my red Volvo ( water it down by 50% to make it go further .


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Of all the spray on waxes I've tried, a little goes a long way and the results in terms of protection and shine are in my opinion brilliant for the cost per ml.

Definatley a favourite :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Another great spray wax, if you want to use on a dry car is Optimum car wax. Very easy to use and gives a great finish.


----------



## Robb (Oct 3, 2010)

I've had Aqua Wax for a while but never really got on with it, just made me feel like it actually dulled the paint work. Used it the other weekend though and I love the results. 

I must of just been using it wrong  as it add's a lovely glossy look.


----------

